# Brock Lesnar = Ivan Drago?



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

The video says yes!

Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2bX6Rmbd7k


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

If he dies, he dies.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I would have never thought to put that song to a HL video. Very cool though, I still don't like the big bastard though but not too shabby for only having a few fights to work with.


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

What the hell happened to Ivan Drago after he fought Rocky. Did he just retire?? It would of been a shame if he retired 0-1 with 1 exhibition fight. You cannot tell me that Drago on his worse day couldnt destroy Union Caine or Tommy Gunn. Any info?????


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Big fail plz.

Semmy = Ivan Drago


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hahaha the video had me cracking up. It was funnier because Brock looks way more ridiculous than Drago and he's legit as hell.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Big fail plz.
> 
> Semmy = Ivan Drago


How can somebody with such puny muscles be a labratory made monster?

That guy = the A&W rootbear bear:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

^^Wow, don't know what to say^^


This is wrong though if Lesnar was Drago than Couture would have beaten him since he is the closest to Rocky the UFC has.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> ^^Wow, don't know what to say^^
> 
> 
> This is wrong though if Lesnar was Drago than Couture would have beaten him since he is the closest to Rocky the UFC has.


In real life Drago butchers Rocky.

That explains Couture.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

That was a cool video. 

If Brock would have beat Mir in the first fight would people call him a joke still, or if he would have fought Coleman like he was supposed to instead of Herring and won would everyone say Coleman was a can? 

I hope Brock destroys Carwin, then I cannot wait to hear what people have to say after that.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dolph Lundgren = Ivan Drago, and dont you ever F'N forget that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I WILL BREAK HIM...LOLZ!!!

For real though Ivan Drogo in my mind was Mirko Crocop in his prime with his cold stare down and decapitation of one fighter after another.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

sweet video man!


----------

